# rats and piercings



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone else had trouble with rats 'playing' with their piercings??

i had monty out earlier and she decided to snuggle down the front of my vest then she noticed the microdermal i have on my chest and started chewing/tugging it. i tried telling her no and putting her back in her cage but then everytime i hold her she goes straight for it like it`s her duty to make sure it comes out and she won`t rest until she has done it hahah

anyone got any other suggestions as to how i can stop her from doing this?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ish, that makes me squeamish just thinking about it. 

Yeah, my girls LOVE to tug on earrings, makes me crazy. But once a rat decides they'd like something, we all know hard it is to persuade them otherwise. I usually put them down, throw some food in their direction (not literally), and run away. When I come back, they've forgotten all about my sparklies.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

she's trying to clean it off of you. A lot of birds will do the same thing, best i can say is cover it up best you can. 
I haven't picked my rats up yet but I am soon and I'm worried they'll try to groom my belly button or one of my six ear piercings out.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha yeah i think i`ll have to wear a bandage over it when she`s around, i got it caught on my dreads last year and it ripped out so i know how painful it would be and don`t wanna go through it again lol

i was just hoping there was another solution, she`s never touched any of my other piercings of which i have 22 in total.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

she probably goes for the microdermal because it's almost flush with your skin and she might think it's something yucky just like how rats will trim your nails and clean your teeth. they're trying to help. Band aid is best if you don't want her on it. I don't know what else to tell you....


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Something else i just thought of. They make a vinegar nail biters polish that you put on, it's safe to ingest but tastes awful maybe paint some around the piercing if it's healed? or right onto the piercing...


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Also if you have AIM it might be faster to debate this via AIM instead of forum. My sn is septimalmoon13


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i know it`s safe for humans to ingest the nail polish, but is it definately safe for rats?? i`d be a bit worried about that


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

it's not really nail polish it's like a deep vinegar soak for your skin. You might want to look at your closest drug store and read the ingredients


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

here's one brand http://www.folica.com/Orly_No_Bite_d515.html


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

for some strange reason i can`t get onto aim, no idea what`s up with that.

thanks for the advice, i will check that out tomorrow if i get the chance


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

no problem and good luck


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Heh, I only had the prob with the cat trying to run off with my belly ring. ::rubs her stomach and cringes:: my rat just licks my plugs other wise... Kinda gross if you ask me.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha yeah monty had a little lick at my plugs and labrets but never bothered with them otherwise, i`m just hoping she can break this fascination with my microdermal1


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

RoRo said:


> Heh, I only had the prob with the cat trying to run off with my belly ring. ::rubs her stomach and cringes:: my rat just licks my plugs other wise... Kinda gross if you ask me.


funny and gross at the same time


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ok, were are all these at!?!
I know where the belly ring is of course, 
But wheres the plugs, labrets, and microdermal?


----------



## braomius (Mar 21, 2008)

at first I thought this thread was going to be about getting rats piercings, rofl phew


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

braomius said:


> at first I thought this thread was going to be about getting rats piercings, rofl phew


I thought the same until I read it lol


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

ROFLH rat pericings ROFLH OH YESH I love to see Numnums with a stud in his ear <sarcastic


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

RoRo said:


> ROFLH rat pericings ROFLH OH YESH I love to see Numnums with a stud in his ear <sarcastic


haha wouldnt that be a sight....


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt said:


> ok, were are all these at!?!
> I know where the belly ring is of course,
> But wheres the plugs, labrets, and microdermal?


lol the plugs are in my ears, labret in my lip and i have a microdermal on my chest.

haha i`m not quite insane or cruel enough to get my rat pierced, she would look pretty hardcore but i think she`s just perfect the way she is


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i had trouble with one of my ratties trying to get my earring off and continually missing and getting my poor ear =( .. i squeaked at him multiple times and i don't know if they're simply forgotten about them or finally taken a hint- but i recently got my cartilage pierced.. it's still tender and i'm terrified they're gonna take a chomp at it ! so i simply put a hand over it when they get close


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

after a couple of days of firmly telling her no and putting her down everytime she does it i think she`s finally taken the hint hah. now if she tries to touch it i say no and she moves onto something else!


----------

